
KDB bindings for Lua - srpeck
https://github.com/geocar/qlua
======
ah-
_You can use this to link with nginx+lua /openresty/whatever to get a
Q-powered web service that can do more than a few thousand connections per
second._

Cool stuff! I can see a single machine running this being loads faster than a
whole elaborate cluster of php/perl/python/node servers even with some
caching.

Could this also work with just the integrated web server in q? I never tried
it, but I wonder why lua is involved? Is it supposed to run parts of the logic
in lua? Or does just using nginx as a reverse proxy not work well?

~~~
geocar
Using kdb as an nginx backend isn't going to work well at high loads because
you'll run out of TCP port numbers to use for connections. You might try
keepalive, but it still requires clients to behave.

It's in lua because nginx doesn't have a module system: getting a lua module
available on all our edge nodes caused less friction than a bunch of nginx
patches and an nginx deploy.

------
101914
My kdb is behind haproxy; just using kdb's built-in HTTP/1.0 webserver for
now. I am still experimenting with stored procedures and haproxy's regexp
filtering/rewriting.

Has anyone ever compared the performance of kdb+ on Linux versus BSD? It works
under compatibility mode under the latter but I have never benchmarked it
against some other OS. Apparently there is Kx customer demand for a Solaris
version but none for BSD?

